

Show HN: TextDissect – Let's Dissect Buffett's 50th Annual Shareholder Letter - hive_mind
http://textdissect.org/?p=1

======
hive_mind
OP here:

There was such a great discussion on HN re: Berkshire Hathaway's last Annual
Report 3 days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9133627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9133627)
...

...that I was inspired to whip-up something for Buffet's latest Letter to
Shareholders (released last week). As always, its got wisdom in spades.

So here it is, a place where the hive-mind can dissect shareholder letters to
glean what the Gurus (e.g. Buffett) are "really" saying.

Each paragraph can be commented on separately (i.e., has its own, independent,
comment thread).

Commenters can log-in to comment via Facebook, Twitter, Google+, Disqus or
Linked-In.

I assembled it in about 3 hours using WordPress, Commentpress (a WordPress
plugin), and WordPress Social Login (a WordPress plugin).

It did take me about 40 hours of searching to find the Commentpress plugin
though. I must have gone through every single annotation and commenting
technology out there before settling on that.

Unfortunately, the site is not particularly mobile friendly. So this site
should be viewed on a large screen in landscape orientation.

